

Ask HN: How to create an excellent FAQ page? - benrmatthews

We're launching a new service that we're predicting users will have a few questions about the details.<p>An FAQ page seemed the obvious answer to get the answers across in a quick and simple fashion.<p>However, the list of potential questions quickly reached 30+, which seems too long for anyone to read through.<p>What tactics are there for creating concise of compelling FAQs for web services? Any good examples!
======
nithyad
One is to add categories and the other idea is to have a good search. Your
customers will look up the FAQ when they have a need and probably not right
when they start using the service.

A good 2 minute video will be helpful if you want your customers to have an
immediate understanding of your service.

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks - break up into sections, good search to aid results, and an overview
video as a starting point. Is there any advatage in using services like Get
Satisfaction, or better to have your own FAQ / ask a question page?

~~~
nithyad
Non-savvy users usually look for a FAQ or a 'Contact us' page in case they
have questions about the service. You can have a Get Satisfaction widget too
for the savvy ones to offer feedback.

------
dericloh
might want to take alook at MetaFilter's FAQ list they have put together:
<http://faq.metafilter.com/>

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks, very comprehensive! Sections and a place to ask more questions is a
good point.

